# meyer spreader motor change?



## JonnyCash (Jan 6, 2012)

Hi,
I recently picked up an older meyer mini spreader. I need to change the motor, but I'm not sure how it attaches to the spinner/auger shaft. Everything is pretty rusty, and I can't see if there is a set screw or if it just pulls off. Hopefully somebody can help me out before I break something.
Thanks,
Jon


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

is it the square/retangular one?? motor underneath the spinner? pics would be nice


----------



## JonnyCash (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes. The square one with the motor underneath. I ended up prying the motor off the shaft by driving wedges between it and the mounting plate. After it was off I was able to check the inside, and found the screw. I corrosponded that spot with the outside of the hub and found that the screw had been broken off and rust had filled the hole. I don't seem to have a drill bit sharp enough to drill the old set screw out, so I am going to try to buy a new hub. Hopefully this thing will spread some material when I need it to.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

as an example.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Hub-Auger-S...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item3f0ea6aa8a
also,,one thing that i have found out the ace hardware has s.s. set screws....anyone that i have replaced or tore apart have gotten them....makes it easy to remove later on.


----------



## JonnyCash (Jan 6, 2012)

Thanks for the link. The hub is really the only part I need. Definately going to be using SS nuts and bolts.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Yea. Makes a world of difference later on.


----------



## JonnyCash (Jan 6, 2012)

Found the hub on ebay for $30. I picked this spreader up with no wiring. I have it wired, but I'm not sure which way its supposed to spin. I'm thinking clockwise, but that's just a guess. Not a big deal to swap the wires if it doesn't spread, but maybe if somebody knows the direction, it will save me from doing it in the snow.
Thanks again for the help.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

ccw is the correct direction add plenty of never seze


----------



## JonnyCash (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok thanks. I had a 50/50 shot.


----------



## fernalddude (Feb 15, 2004)

did you get a new motor yet db electical has them for 80 bucks I have 2 extras for that price 
http://www.dbelectrical.com/p-3374-new-salt-spreader-motor-meyer-buyers-heavy-duty-lmy0002.aspx


----------



## JonnyCash (Jan 6, 2012)

Yes. The unit came with 2 extra motors, and they both work. Thanks for the offer, I appreciate all the help.


----------

